# Hi. Moving To Spain. List of Questions.



## dotfur (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello.... My name is Marty: screen name here: "dotfur," Usa citizen living in New York area. I am hoping to move to Spain in the next few months. So far, planning to arrive with just a passport as a tourist and then stay past my 90 days. 
Haven't much time to write at the moment : just wanted to get started.
Here's a list of all my circumstances, concerns, quesions. If you have any insights you can help wit, please pick from one of my concerns - or as many as you'd like. I would : like, you know: REALLY appreciate it. 

1.) I'm 57 years old; Wife and I divorcing; will be arriving with my dog: maddie.
2.) Younger brother lives legally in Madrid with his wife. Many years now.
3.) He and his wife are thinking of buying property in Valencia to then rent out to students.
4.) They would like me to come over to Valencia, Spain and pay me to run the property for them: gather renters, oversee, maintenance etc. 
5.) Will be bringing my dog: Maddie.
5.) How can dogs travel in Spain: bus? cab? train? Reason to rent a car if I'm going from Madrid to Valencia?
5.) If I claim I'm there on just a tourist visa, then why would I be bringing my dog ? Would this get asked ? Raise any suspicions? Is this a reason to definily arrive with a return trip ticket?
5.) Dog needs microchip, valid rabies vaccines, current Vet certificate. Tick and tapeworm treatment is needed between 24 and 48 hours prior to departure, Owners should certify, in writing (must include version in Spanish), that they have been in possession of the animal(s) for a minimum of 3 months, Crate for air travel. Anything else ?
5.) Passport & International driver's License? Credit card?
5.) "New York driver’s license is valid (for the first year) in Spain?"
6.) At the moment, I speak no Spanish.
7.) Arriving as a tourist w. just a passport. Any advice insights concerning : visa? residency permit ? 
8.) What eventually will it be more difficult for me to do there as opposed to here when it comes to various papers ? Documents ? Therefore: what should I try to get arranged now while I'm still here.
9.) If I'm eventually there - after visa runs out "illegally," is it unadvisable to apply for any sort of residency card ?
10.) Is there any such thing in Spain as an "Artist's Visa?"
11.) What are the current regulations concerning : proof of employment ? sufficient funds ? proof of current medical insurance ? Are these only related to visas, residency permits, and therefore not applicable to what my situation may be ?
12.) I am my brother's closest living relative. Any chance of this helping in any way ? So far, our research has found that this will not be of any help .

Well, That's about it off the top of my head.
Any insights to any of my questions and concerns ?

Marty


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!
What you are proposing to do is illegal. You are trying to work for your brother as a property/rental agent without any sort of permit, work visa etc, and if caught, you'll be subject to deportation and ban from Schengen (not just Spain) for several years up to ten. 
The proper way is to apply for a work visa in US at the Spanish consulate, but it will be very difficult - I'd say impossible - to get a visa to work as a property agent. There are tons of people with qualification and experience in that field in Spain who can't get a job, so you (or rather your brother who has to sponsor you for the visa) cannot demonstrate lack of suitable applicants. All other questions are irrelevant, as you cannot do legally what you propose to do.
You can come over as a visitor but have to leave after 90 days and stay away from Schengen for 90 days before returning. You are too young for a retirement visa (still difficult for non-EU citizens). To get an artist's visa, you need to have international reputation in your field which you need to demonstrate (publications, exhibitions, awards etc). 
The only possibility is some kind of study visa, like learning Spanish, which allows you limited working rights. But you have to pay quite high tuition fees for 6 months to a year in advance, and you need to show sufficient funds in your bank account now to maintain yourself.
I cannot think of any other way of doing what you want legally. If it's any consolation, it will be just as difficult for a Spaniard to do in the US what you are planning.
Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
I'm sorry to say Americans have it much more difficult to come over and live in Spain. Here is a link to a thread that talks about student visas and other things.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/31433-student-visa-timing-question.html

Hope there's some thing useful for you here...


----------



## Tommy D (Nov 4, 2009)

[Marty 
Hello 
I also from New York but living in Holland for the past 18 years . I would like to find a small winter house for now with the possibilities of retiring in Spain . I narrow my search to Denia area in the Costa Blanca region . Could you advise on how to get started with this . I look on Internet but cannot get my teeth into anything . Any possible leads 
THanks 
Go Yanks 
Tom D [
QUOTE=dotfur;203187]Hello.... My name is Marty: screen name here: "dotfur," Usa citizen living in New York area. I am hoping to move to Spain in the next few months. So far, planning to arrive with just a passport as a tourist and then stay past my 90 days. 
Haven't much time to write at the moment : just wanted to get started.
Here's a list of all my circumstances, concerns, quesions. If you have any insights you can help wit, please pick from one of my concerns - or as many as you'd like. I would : like, you know: REALLY appreciate it. 

1.) I'm 57 years old; Wife and I divorcing; will be arriving with my dog: maddie.
2.) Younger brother lives legally in Madrid with his wife. Many years now.
3.) He and his wife are thinking of buying property in Valencia to then rent out to students.
4.) They would like me to come over to Valencia, Spain and pay me to run the property for them: gather renters, oversee, maintenance etc. 
5.) Will be bringing my dog: Maddie.
5.) How can dogs travel in Spain: bus? cab? train? Reason to rent a car if I'm going from Madrid to Valencia?
5.) If I claim I'm there on just a tourist visa, then why would I be bringing my dog ? Would this get asked ? Raise any suspicions? Is this a reason to definily arrive with a return trip ticket?
5.) Dog needs microchip, valid rabies vaccines, current Vet certificate. Tick and tapeworm treatment is needed between 24 and 48 hours prior to departure, Owners should certify, in writing (must include version in Spanish), that they have been in possession of the animal(s) for a minimum of 3 months, Crate for air travel. Anything else ?
5.) Passport & International driver's License? Credit card?
5.) "New York driver’s license is valid (for the first year) in Spain?"
6.) At the moment, I speak no Spanish.
7.) Arriving as a tourist w. just a passport. Any advice insights concerning : visa? residency permit ? 
8.) What eventually will it be more difficult for me to do there as opposed to here when it comes to various papers ? Documents ? Therefore: what should I try to get arranged now while I'm still here.
9.) If I'm eventually there - after visa runs out "illegally," is it unadvisable to apply for any sort of residency card ?
10.) Is there any such thing in Spain as an "Artist's Visa?"
11.) What are the current regulations concerning : proof of employment ? sufficient funds ? proof of current medical insurance ? Are these only related to visas, residency permits, and therefore not applicable to what my situation may be ?
12.) I am my brother's closest living relative. Any chance of this helping in any way ? So far, our research has found that this will not be of any help .

Well, That's about it off the top of my head.
Any insights to any of my questions and concerns ?

Marty[/QUOTE]


----------

